# Randomly scared



## Unkillable (Jan 31, 2018)

I experienced episodes of Dp since childhood that only lasted a few seconds but after a terrible panick attack on December last year I've been fighting against the unrealness, hyper-awareness and feelings of going insane during day and night. Being away from my family and friends, and speaking another language in a different culture makes everything worse. I want to be normal again. I want to read books without freaking out. I don't want to hide in the bathroom or under the covers anymore.
xx Rox.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You can and will get better....Thats all I can tell you....How thats gonna happen I cannot tell you...We all have and will get better in our own ways and in our own time...

Stress at any level is DP and anxietys best friend...Eliminate it from your life for the time being...

Your gonna be ok miss!


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

recovery rate is rather low. Just look at all the chronic 24/7 decade'rs here. DP is very rare but once you get it, youre fucked. Sorry if thats not what yall wanna hear but its the truth


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

reactor said:


> recovery rate is rather low. Just look at all the chronic 24/7 decade'rs here. DP is very rare but once you get it, youre fucked. Sorry if thats not what yall wanna hear but its the truth


Very untrue in fact...


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

reactor said:


> recovery rate is rather low. Just look at all the chronic 24/7 decade'rs here. DP is very rare but once you get it, youre fucked. Sorry if thats not what yall wanna hear but its the truth


What? recovery rate is low? 2593 topics, recovery rate is 99.9 percents, I am living example of full recovery, millions of people succesfully recovered, youtube full of videos with recoveries, what are talking about? Get your ass off of sofa and get SBG in your neck or ECT and we will see what you will say about recovery rate.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Reactor, you know what, I solved you, you do not have dp, i am 100 percent sure about it, person with dp will never scare other people, because he busy with himself and trying to find solution and live as he can. Even people with decades hever compaining about their lives, look at Eddy, he is happy as much as he can be, maybe even 100 percent happy. But you, just trying to scare people here, so you do not have it, you a just troll, get a fuck out of here. Fake person


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Negative fear mongering is not welcome here, reactor. We are a community of support. This is not a place to express anger or pessimism. Especially to new members looking for people of like situation to relate with, and seeking advice.


----------

